# GM guy Thinking about a Ford because Duramax doesn't have plow option



## 353628 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've had Chevy's and GMC's for years - Need to move up to a heavy duty truck as my 2005 1500HD crew cab quadrasteer with 8'2" boss V is isn't heavy enough for what I need it to do - tow alot in the summer and plow in the winter. Love the this truck but it's not heavy enough for the commerical use I give it.

Anyway thinking about moving up to a diesel 2500 HD crew cab and would like to put a 9'2 Boss V on it. Because of the front GVW your not supposed to do that, I know its done, but am having trouble deciding because of warranty issues and such.

With a Ford its no problem, don't even need any ballast - I'ts hard to spend 50 grand on a loaded truck and possibly void a warranty.

Besides that Ford didn't go broke - 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NOOOOOOO! Don't go to the dark side! 

As pulling a plow on D-Max's- I've seen a lot of guys with them (on the '07 and newer too!), I'd talk to your local dealer, see what they say.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I just put a 9.2 Poly V-xt on my 04 dmax... It drives great... I see your point but your going backwards with a ford... the 6.4 cant compete with a dmax...


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Warranty or no warranty...If you switch to a ford diesel, you deserve everything that you'll get. and you WILL get it with a Ford diesel unfortunately. Superduty is a pretty solid truck otherwise, but it rides like a solid truck too. It does the job, but the two trucks are worlds apart on so many levels.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

im a ford guy myself but are u ever going to go to the dealership with ur plow on... just tell em u got a 7.5 footer on it


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

353628;848162 said:


> I've had Chevy's and GMC's for years - Need to move up to a heavy duty truck as my 2005 1500HD crew cab quadrasteer with 8'2" boss V is isn't heavy enough for what I need it to do - tow alot in the summer and plow in the winter. Love the this truck but it's not heavy enough for the commerical use I give it.
> 
> Anyway thinking about moving up to a diesel 2500 HD crew cab and would like to put a 9'2 Boss V on it. Because of the front GVW your not supposed to do that, I know its done, but am having trouble deciding because of warranty issues and such.
> 
> ...


Ya, I hear of this all the time, but I bought a 2006 GMC 3500 SRW with a duramax diesel brand new from a GMC dealer with a boss plow installed on it...


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

just put a v plow on my new gmc duramax no problems


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;848236 said:


> the 6.4 cant compete with a dmax...


I'd hate to say, but I think the 6.4 is pretty good. Check out what Spartan Tuning has done with the new 6.4s.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mark13;848450 said:


> I'd hate to say, but I think the 6.4 is pretty good. Check out what Spartan Tuning has done with the new 6.4s.


x2 on that mark. 6.4s with just a spartan tune and an exhaust can touch the 500 hp mark and high 700 ft-lbs of torque. those are some big numbers


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

My 08 duramax srw 3500 came with a sweet factory plow prep. GM would only plow prep regular cabs (diesels) at that time. Buy the GM and put a snoway plow on it!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;848450 said:


> I'd hate to say, but I think the 6.4 is pretty good. Check out what Spartan Tuning has done with the new 6.4s.


Well its not to hard for a dmax to be getting 500 hp either.... and still have a 6 speed trans behind it and still get awsome fuel economy... both of those a 6.4 will not get... and did i mention, you can still work on it yourself without taking the body off.... He's still going backwards either way you look at it IMO, even if you can get 500 hp outta a 6.4


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Stick with a GM product, you won't be dissappointed. I think plow prep packages are hype anyway. Don't worry about.

Good luck


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

As recommended earlier.... Get the GM. I will agree that I like how "heavy duty" the superduty's are, but I've seen 2 different, brand new Ford 6.4 diesels within 2 weeks pull into a Ford dealership smoking and throwing blueish white smoke... They have ALOT of problems... If it isn't a 7.3.... stay with a Duramax. I have one and would never get anything else... Good luck.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

the ford 6.4 my former boss had threw a motor at 36000 and tons of motor work on the new one it only has around 58000 i have been told.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

From what ive heard some of the 08s had there issues and the 09s are running pretty good. Ill probably be getting a 08 or 09 GM or Ford 1 ton SRW diesel in the spring. Having a hard time making up my mind though


----------



## Actionpower (Dec 19, 2008)

Too bad you guys are not up to speed with the numbers. I put a 9.2VXT on a 10 superduty crew with the proper plow prep, dual alternators, and she carries her better than my chev with a 700 pound diamond with timbrens. With a warranty for 6 years I am not too concerned about my 6.4, as they have gotton the bugs out of the motor. Oh I forgot to reflect back when the Duramax came into production.if u buy a dmax keep injectors in ever shirt and pants pocket cause you will need them. at our dealer they told me they can not keep an injector in stock!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Actionpower;849427 said:


> Too bad you guys are not up to speed with the numbers. I put a 9.2VXT on a 10 superduty crew with the proper plow prep, dual alternators, and she carries her better than my chev with a 700 pound diamond with timbrens. With a warranty for 6 years I am not too concerned about my 6.4, as they have gotton the bugs out of the motor. *Oh I forgot to reflect back when the Duramax came into production.if u buy a dmax keep injectors in ever shirt and pants pocket cause you will need them. at our dealer they told me they can not keep an injector in stock*!


Talking about not up to speed?!?!?!?!? Those problems ended 5-6 years ago gramps! And warranted 7yrs 200k. WHat has Ford ever offered like that? We're talking new trucks here. Unless you want to talk about the nightmare that Ford had around those times?!?!?!? 

Plus why are you hanging out at a GM dealer?? Hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Actionpower (Dec 19, 2008)

got-h2o;849462 said:


> Talking about not up to speed?!?!?!?!? Those problems ended 5-6 years ago gramps! And warranted 7yrs 200k. WHat has Ford ever offered like that? We're talking new trucks here. Unless you want to talk about the nightmare that Ford had around those times?!?!?!?
> 
> Plus why are you hanging out at a GM dealer?? Hmmmmmmm.........


we have 2 gm, 1 dodge, and 2 fords. I guess that is why I visit all the local dealers.Anyway all 3 big guys have there good and bad, and this same thread is in the Ford section too. I believe I took.the bait and now I am sorry to even jump on the train.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

the OP posted in the ford section, that since this was in the Chevy section he didn't think he would get unbiased opinions. Then why ask? you asked for peoples opinions. don't gripe when you get them. Most of us from either brand probably ARE biased. I have 2 fords and a GMC. Ive owned too many fords to like em, but for certain requirements they do a fine job. I'm biased because of years and years of experience. I'm biased because I've gotten my hands dirty workin on em. I'm biased because it's been MY hard earned money invested in these piles of tin foil. So when you discount peoples opinions after directly asking for them...it just doesnt make much sense to me. If you want my honest opinion..Im not gonna tell you to buy a chevy because im a chevy guy...because i have 2 fords too. I didnt find this thread because i troll the chevy threads, it caught my attention in the new posts. i better get off this soapbox before i get in trouble


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Actionpower;849541 said:


> we have 2 gm, 1 dodge, and 2 fords. I guess that is why I visit all the local dealers.Anyway all 3 big guys have there good and bad, and this same thread is in the Ford section too. I believe I took.the bait and now I am sorry to even jump on the train.


I wasn't jumping on you, I was kidding around 

I had a much more extensive answer in the other thread.

Well put mcfly


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Actionpower;849427 said:


> Too bad you guys are not up to speed with the numbers. I put a 9.2VXT on a 10 superduty crew with the proper plow prep, dual alternators, and she carries her better than my chev with a 700 pound diamond with timbrens. With a warranty for 6 years I am not too concerned about my 6.4, as they have gotton the bugs out of the motor. Oh I forgot to reflect back when the Duramax came into production.if u buy a dmax keep injectors in ever shirt and pants pocket cause you will need them. at our dealer they told me they can not keep an injector in stock!


If they got all the bugs worked out, I wonder why they're going to a TOTALLY DIFFERENT diesel design for '11? Hmmmmmm..... WAIT- GM has have the SAME DIESEL since '01, hmmmmmmm kinda makes you wonder since ford has been through 3 different diesels since then... hmmmmm:laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

mkwl;849726 said:


> If they got all the bugs worked out, I wonder why they're going to a TOTALLY DIFFERENT diesel design for '11? Hmmmmmm..... WAIT- GM has have the SAME DIESEL since '01, hmmmmmmm kinda makes you wonder since ford has been through 3 different diesels since then... hmmmmm:laughing:


im not jumping on the troll train here . but ford is ending a lllloooonnnggg relationship with international (navistar) because their motors suck and gave ford a bad name. now ford is the only truck manuf. that makes their own diesel with their own 6speed auto. gm doesnt make their own engine or trans. im out


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

If you do some research, you will find that navistar built these motors to meet fords specs. Ford took these motors, installed them in their trucks with software/computers,etc. that demanded far more HP than the motor was designed to produce! This is what caused the failures, court battle & bad blood between the two companys.


----------



## 353628 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Rapid Heat System -*

I see Ford has the Rapid Heat Option - looks like they us a supplimental electric heater that runs of the battery in to help warm the cab - Is that a good option - do the GM' have any thing like that?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

ondagawood;848531 said:


> Stick with a GM product, you won't be dissappointed. I think plow prep packages are hype anyway. Don't worry about.
> 
> Good luck


 My plow prep included twin 125 amp alternators, overhead switch and wiring for roof strobes under the headliner & ready to go, skid plates,etc!


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh ok, well I probably spoke out of turn about plow packages I never saw one, that's my fault, I bought my truck used and the previous owner had a Boss on it. 
Don't most diesel trucks come with dual alternators ? (I've got 2 103 amp)


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lawn king;853047 said:


> If you do some research, you will find that navistar built these motors to meet fords specs. Ford took these motors, installed them in their trucks with software/computers,etc. that demanded far more HP than the motor was designed to produce! This is what caused the failures, court battle & bad blood between the two companys.


ford also put their own injectors on those 6 liters.the problem with the engines is that the consumer wants more from the engine, so everybody puts a tuner on it. navistar didnt build them with that in mind. so the head gaskets blow, the head studs need replaced and so fourth. but the days of the new 6liters are gone all hail the 6.7


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

suzuki0702;852628 said:


> im not jumping on the troll train here . but ford is ending a lllloooonnnggg relationship with international (navistar) because their motors suck and gave ford a bad name. now ford is the only truck manuf. that makes their own diesel with their own 6speed auto. gm doesnt make their own engine or trans. im out


Well, let's see here... WHO CARES if GM didn't make the DMAX and Allison? The reality of the matter is, ANYONE who knows ANYONE will agree that the DMax/Allison combo is HANDS DOWN the strongest/most reliable Diesel powertrain out there in a pickup truck, PERIOD.

BTW- GM has been making HD trans' of their own for ever behind their Gas engines, ie the 4L80/85E trans, a bulletproof HD trans built by GM. Ford auto trans are known to be severely problematic at best- I wonder whose engineers are better here....hmmm?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

suzuki0702;853160 said:


> ford also put their own injectors on those 6 liters.the problem with the engines is that the consumer wants more from the engine, so everybody puts a tuner on it. navistar didnt build them with that in mind. so the head gaskets blow, the head studs need replaced and so fourth. but the days of the new 6liters are gone all hail the 6.7


Well, GM's DMax diesels didn't have any issues with the tuners...so maybe it's actually the navistar engineers that are at fault here, but it was FORD that was dumb enough to put them in THEIR trucks for 4 YEARS!


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Go with the new superduty, Its a much stronger truck. The new silverado's are garbage. Ya they may be fast but when plowing the front of the frame will crack and break and it takes your front diff out with it too. Very exspensive to fix. Gm dont want to warrenty **** cus they are broke as a joke! We had a total of 7 broken frames in the front. All the new body style chevy.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

and im sure you have pics to back that up....

a crack here and there 1 out of 200,000 trucks then o.k....

but 7 cracked frames???


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

twgranger;854577 said:


> Go with the new superduty, Its a much stronger truck. The new silverado's are garbage. Ya they may be fast but when plowing the front of the frame will crack and break and it takes your front diff out with it too. Very exspensive to fix. Gm dont want to warrenty **** cus they are broke as a joke! We had a total of 7 broken frames in the front. All the new body style chevy.


ahahah the truth comes out. im done here. the torqueshift trans is one of the best autos out right now buddy. severely problematic? no lol . you are speaking from experience i see. BTW navistar makes the 6.4, 6.0, 7.3, and the 7.3 idi...i know i know isuzu is the best


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple L;854581 said:


> and im sure you have pics to back that up....
> 
> a crack here and there 1 out of 200,000 trucks then o.k....
> 
> but 7 cracked frames???


Im not bull ****ting u. They all broke in the same spot. The part of the frame that holds the front diff in. They cant handle these heavy plows.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The frame problems are well documented as well as the fix to prevent it. $300 can avoid the whole frame situation. BTW GM owned allison transmission till just a year or two ago.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

twgranger;854601 said:


> Im not bull ****ting u. They all broke in the same spot. The part of the frame that holds the front diff in. They cant handle these heavy plows.


You talk about IFS arm mount to frame that prone to crack? I have see many times.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

rsvees;854634 said:


> The frame problems are well documented as well as the fix to prevent it. $300 can avoid the whole frame situation. BTW GM owned allison transmission till just a year or two ago.


and the fix is?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Gear_Head;854673 said:


> and the fix is?


They add gusset to IFS arm mount to frame that it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

suzuki0702;854583 said:


> ...i know i know isuzu is the best


GM designed the Dmax with the help of Isuzu, and GM owns and builds the Dmaxes in their own plant.......in the good ol US. They used Isuzu due to the amount of business they've done with them in the past on MD trucks. A common misconception that Isusu is actually involved in production. Not that it would be a bad thing, Isuzu has been around for almost 100 years. I'd say they have a little experience in the field.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow. What a urinary olympiad this thread turned into! Far more opinion and name-calling than hard facts. Here's one more opinion: Anybody who makes a $50K purchase based on a bunch of faceless internet buddies that you've never met is perhaps a few bricks short of a full load. Take everything you've read here with a grain of salt.

Oh yeah, on the OP's question: I like my Chevy. It handles everything I've asked it to do quite nicely and ride quality with the IFS front end is superb when towing my big camper trailer. Yes, I'm technically overloaded on the front axle when plowing. No, it doesn't break. Not having "plow prep" does not keep it from running a plow quite nicely. Before I bought my Chevy I did check out the Fords quite closely for some of the same reasons. I decided against the Ford because the overall handling felt like a dump truck and the steering required constant corrections to track a straight line, not because of any concern about it not getting the job done. If you decide the Chevy is your best option, be sure to address the known weaknesses that people have pointed out such as needing Timbrens on the front and getting the frame gussets to prevent cracks.


----------



## Actionpower (Dec 19, 2008)

Why would you purchase a new truck, then have to modify it to become a heavy duty plow truck. Remember this is plow site dot com, not trailer towing dot com.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Actionpower;854866 said:


> Why would you purchase a new truck, then have to modify it to become a heavy duty plow truck. .


Because there are no heavy duty plow trucks straight from the factory. Hanging a plow is a modification. A very expensive one. Any modification as significant as a plow is going to cause increased stress somewhere. Sure, the factory takes plows into consideration when designing, but that's not their primary concern. Percentage wise, plow trucks make up a minimal number compared to trailer pullers. That's why the factory will sell a truck with a trailer hitch already installed, trailer wiring already built into the truck, and publish all kinds of trailer towing guidelines, but not a snow plow mount. They haven't even come up with an industry-standard for snow plow mounting and wiring interface like they have for trailer towing. Snowplowing is (and always will be) a niche market for truck manufacturers.


----------



## Actionpower (Dec 19, 2008)

aeronutt;854964 said:


> Because there are no heavy duty plow trucks straight from the factory.
> I know that when I ordered my truck, with all the proper shock package, axles, alternators, dual batteries, and heavy duty springs, I did not have to modify this truck with aftermarket options to carry a 1000 pound blade, and has 4 up-fitter switches factory installed to run all my PLOW lights and light bars.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Actionpower;855370 said:


> aeronutt;854964 said:
> 
> 
> > Because there are no heavy duty plow trucks straight from the factory.
> ...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The funniest part about it is that we CHOSE what we bought. Had us GM guys wanted Fords, we would have bought them. Your owning and ability to own a Ford doesn't make them better. We chose to buy the trucks we wanted, and we'll choose to do it again. There is no real argument as to why one is actually better than the other, it all boils down to personal preference. 

Just one more point and ya'll can jump on me all you'd like. I have 2 comparable trucks, 1 Ford and one GM. Both diesels, both extended cabs, both service trucks. The Ford has 240k and the GM 266k. The Ford is a 1 ton and the GM a 3/4. Both pretty much around the same year. Exact same trim levels/options. Both fleet trucks, both used in the same manor. The Ford carries a straight blade and the Chevy a V plow. Both have only plowed for the last couple of years. Come here and drive both trucks and you'll see why I choose GM over any of them. The Ford rides like sh!t, loaded or unloaded. And I mean worn out, not stout. It squats picking up a 7'6" Pro plow, not heavily, but it does. Clunks and rattles like crazy (and its had a lot of new front end parts), its loud, its slow, oil leaks (and its already had 1 oil pan), and the fuel milage sucks. Manual hubs, rear drum brakes, no factory cd player, etc. Door latch issues (int light), a/c defrost problems (vac lines) etc. 

Don't get me wrong, the Ford is a good truck, but by no means comparable. The GM rides way nicer, IMHO handles a plow better, way more comfortable interior, no noises, etc... I value the GM, as far as resale is concerned, at nearly double with the GM vs the Ford. I honestly mean $7k vs $14k.

Now, this isn't comparing new trucks, with or without plow prep, the bells and whistles offered.... BUT, its something to consider 10 years down the road.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a f550 with a 7.3 its the first and last ford i will ever buy again. I have some die hard ford friends that have had almost every year ford from 94 -up. You guys are saying the 09 are better than the 08. no they just havent been out as long to break yet. in 10 youll be saying the 10's are better than 09. look what happened with the 6.0's 03-08 5 years of problems. one year of an injector problem. the 6.4 is like a big block that dosent pass a fuel station. if you like head aches get a ford.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Then why all cities I know in Michigan own more ford trucks with plow. They pick 5.4L for engine.


----------



## Actionpower (Dec 19, 2008)

Oct 2009 % Chg from Oct '08 YTD 2009 % Chg from YTD 2008 
Ford F - Series PU 39,496 - 8.8 334,922 - 23.2 
Chevrolet Silverado PU 31,754 0.2 261,142 -35.1 

Too Bad your guys claims arent reflected in the true sales.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Wish there was a pissing contest smilie LOL:laughing: 

Im a die hard GM guy. But the brand makes not one bit of difference if your dealer sucks!!! Which ever brand you decide to go with, make sure the dealer has a top notch service department to handle any issues. Last thing you want is a new truck, have an issue then the dealer him haw around about getting the thing fixed. Same with the plow. Everyone says Boss Boss Boss, but my local Boss dealer has banker's hours and not open sat or 24/7 during a storm. That is why a snow dogg hangs on my truck. 24/7 service, 8-6 regular hours mon-sat, etc. 

Good luck to which ever truck you go with. :waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Actionpower;855790 said:


> Oct 2009 % Chg from Oct '08 YTD 2009 % Chg from YTD 2008
> Ford F - Series PU 39,496 - 8.8 334,922 - 23.2
> Chevrolet Silverado PU 31,754 0.2 261,142 -35.1
> 
> Too Bad your guys claims arent reflected in the true sales.




Nearly half the 3/4 and 1 tons on the road are Ford


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;855593 said:


> I have a f550 with a 7.3 its the first and last ford i will ever buy again. QUOTE]
> 
> thats cause it'll outlast every vehicle u have!! lol...buy what your happy with! why would you buy somehting you dont like? truck in sig....81k miles plowing with it for two years. in the shop for a leveling kit. thas it! good luck with your purchase!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I am a diehard GM guy and I am buying a new truck within the next 2 weeks for plowing. I found myself looking at fords taking a f550 into consideration mainly due to the front axle config and they seem to be MUCH cheaper. I'm almost sick to my stomach just thinking about it though. We shall see what happens. I am worried about all the nightmare I hear about with the 6.4 diesel though


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

merrimacmill;855901 said:


> I am a diehard GM guy and I am buying a new truck within the next 2 weeks for plowing. I found myself looking at fords taking a f550 into consideration mainly due to the front axle config and they seem to be MUCH cheaper. I'm almost sick to my stomach just thinking about it though. We shall see what happens. I am worried about all the nightmare I hear about with the 6.4 diesel though


Why not V10 they are far reliable engine than diesel now.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I have both and prefer the ford for a work truck, the nbs gm's are cheap and I really don't care what anyone says. Within the first month I had water pouring into the cab, a vibrating noise coming for the dash that to today can't be fixed, the brake controler is in a crappy place and easy to hit with your knee, diesel fuel filter is in a place that only an idiot could think of putting there, yes I can go on with more. The pre nbs trucks were built better and and everything felt more solid on these trucks, not true on the nbs trucks. I'm not a ford or gm diehard but for me the ford is a better day to day work truck and I probably will not buy another gm unless some things change.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;855613 said:


> Then why all cities I know in Michigan own more ford trucks with plow. They pick 5.4L for engine.


They are cheaper, the low bidder always wins! The only way for a public entitiy to get a GM is to specify one when it goes out to bid. If they ask for bids on a geniric 3/4 ton trucks the ford always wins


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigLou80;856566 said:


> They are cheaper, the low bidder always wins! The only way for a public entitiy to get a GM is to specify one when it goes out to bid. If they ask for bids on a geniric 3/4 ton trucks the ford always wins


Around here all of the towns run GM's, I mean every single one I can think of.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

cretebaby;855827 said:


> Nearly half the 3/4 and 1 tons on the road are Ford


See my post above, most fleet vehicles are ford. All of the MSP drive fords, WHY? THEY ARE THE LOW BIDDER.

How many posts do we have on here about low bidders and the general feeling about them?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Good call


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

merrimacmill;855901 said:


> I am a diehard GM guy and I am buying a new truck within the next 2 weeks for plowing. I found myself looking at fords taking a f550 into consideration mainly due to the front axle config and they seem to be MUCH cheaper. I'm almost sick to my stomach just thinking about it though. We shall see what happens. I am worried about all the nightmare I hear about with the 6.4 diesel though


Well, its a good thing I'm over that. I think I was just feeling tired this morning and was delirious!

Now I have it down to a Chevy 2500hd gasser for 25K or a Chevy 2500hd diesel for 34K

I have no idea if its worth it. I own both already, I love the capabilities of my diesel, but I love the price of my gasser. Big decision....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigLou80;856578 said:


> See my post above, most fleet vehicles are ford. All of the MSP drive fords, WHY? THEY ARE THE LOW BIDDER.
> 
> How many posts do we have on here about low bidders and the general feeling about them?


Got any facts to back that up?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

merrimacmill;856620 said:


> Well, its a good thing I'm over that. I think I was just feeling tired this morning and was delirious!
> 
> Now I have it down to a Chevy 2500hd gasser for 25K or a Chevy 2500hd diesel for 34K
> 
> I have no idea if its worth it. I own both already, I love the capabilities of my diesel, but I love the price of my gasser. Big decision....


Check the price for the 3500 diesel, you may find it to be cheaper, it was for me on my 2008?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

cretebaby;856741 said:


> Got any facts to back that up?


Are you protesting the fact that fords cost less money then a chevy with the same equipment? or are you claiming that public entities don't take the lowest bidder?

You have a ford and you like it. Good for you! Its still a free country where you get to chose what truck to buy


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigLou80;857414 said:


> Are you protesting the fact that fords cost less money then a chevy with the same equipment? or are you claiming that public entities don't take the lowest bidder?


Not protesting anything.

You implied that Ford sells more trucks because of the bid process. I was asking if you had any facts to back that up.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

cfdeng7;848390 said:


> im a ford guy myself but are u ever going to go to the dealership with ur plow on... just tell em u got a 7.5 footer on it


I Gotta agree, they need to *PROVE* the plow caused your warranty issue, which is almost impossible. I had the same concerns, I ended up buying a one ton(3500) GMC reg cab, with the Duramax, 2009, that actually has a snow prep package... Guess what, still only rated for 7.5 foot Fisher. I bought the 9 foot poly. The truck can easily handle it.


----------

